# Criss Angel + Holly Madison at the Gala premiere of "Criss Angel Believe" by Cirque du Soleil in Las Vegas, October 31. 2008.



## Eldafinde (13 Nov. 2008)

:hearts:


----------



## Tokko (14 Nov. 2008)

:thx: für dein Posting Eldafinde.


----------

